# Songs from Ti- and Fi-Dominant People - INTP, INFP ... Singers



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Abra, INTP - Gayuma (Official Music Video) ft. Thyro & Jeriko Aguilar:
Abra (rapper) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## dinkytown (Dec 28, 2013)

Fi+Se are personified by Ronnie van Zant and Lana Del Rey:


----------

